# Means of Egress Fire Rated Opening - Fire Rated Wiring



## ALCompliance (Jul 11, 2018)

I was recently asked to provide the UL listing showing the fire rating for the electrical wire bringing power to an electrified mortise lock in a fire rated single door opening.  Has anyone encountered this type of request?  Typical UL wire types are certified by UL for electrical ratings but I find almost nothing on fire ratings.  NFPA80 and NEC70 do not seem to provide any clarification on how this should be handled.  Any thoughts?


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2018)

Who asked the question ??

If still ongoing, ask where the requirement is coming from.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2018)

ALCompliance said:


> I was recently asked to provide the UL listing showing the fire rating for the electrical wire bringing power to an electrified mortise lock in a fire rated single door opening.  Has anyone encountered this type of request?  Typical UL wire types are certified by UL for electrical ratings but I find almost nothing on fire ratings.  NFPA80 and NEC70 do not seem to provide any clarification on how this should be handled.  Any thoughts?




We do have a door guru, email the question here::


https://idighardware.com/about-2/



Yep the question makes no sense.


----------



## ALCompliance (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks cda, I know Lori Greene very well and we've discussed this briefly.  I agree, the request makes no sense and I have yet to receive a response from the AHJ about where his requirement is coming from.  Lori suggested I post here and see if anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh that Lori

Plus just to get fire rated wire is costly 

Did they happen to say what rating they wanted?? One hour two hour other


Not into lock details, but I take it is low voltage wiring??

Seems like submitting all the specs on the locking system, from the manufacture should Make the ahj’s day!!!


----------



## RLGA (Jul 11, 2018)

Door hardware, when used on a fire-protection-rated door, must be tested and labeled per NFPA 80-6.4.4.1 (2016), thus the wiring to the lockset _should be _part of the tested assembly (I emphasize "should be," since I don't know for a fact, but could find out from some friends at Assa-Abloy or Allegion). Therefore, if the wiring was tested as part of the tested assembly, as long as the wire conforms to the manufacturer's requirements, it should be acceptable, whether specifically UL fire-rated or not.


----------



## ALCompliance (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, NFPA 80 6.4.4.1 requires "labeled locks and latches or labeled fire exit hardware..." and the wiring that is part of the electrified portion is part of the listing.  However, most locks, estrikes, electrified exits, etc. do not come with wire long enough to reach all the way back to the power supplies.  This AHJ is wanting proof the field wiring pulled to the door opening and connected to the lead wires from the electrified device is fire rated.  To my knowledge this is not something anyone I've worked with has ever been asked for.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 11, 2018)

ALCompliance said:


> Yes, NFPA 80 6.4.4.1 requires "labeled locks and latches or labeled fire exit hardware..." and the wiring that is part of the electrified portion is part of the listing.  However, most locks, estrikes, electrified exits, etc. do not come with wire long enough to reach all the way back to the power supplies.  This AHJ is wanting proof the field wiring pulled to the door opening and connected to the lead wires from the electrified device is fire rated.  To my knowledge this is not something anyone I've worked with has ever been asked for.


If the wiring is to the door and not within the door, then there is no requirement for the wiring to have any rating and it is installed just like any other wiring within the building per the NEC. If the wiring does enter into the door assembly, then it should be tested along with the lockset in the door assembly.

If it is the former, then the request is a little absurd...do they require UL fire-rated wiring within fire-rated walls? Do they require UL fire-rated wiring to exit and emergency lights? The NEC doesn't require it in either of those applications, so why would it be required for fire-rated doors?


----------

